# When will I ever learn? CAUTION! not for the faint of heart. Nailer accident.



## RogerCrum

Did the same thing about a month ago. Just once, I want to make a well thought out and clever mistake.


----------



## SS1

heheh, thats not so bad.. I managed it with my Bosh framing nailer putting walls together.. I am here to tell you, that little wire that holds the stick of nails together makes pulling your finger OFF the nail WAY WAY worse than getting the nail through it to begin with... Basically.. Scream and yank, then wet pants and faint.... No, I actually didn't faint...


----------



## PAHunter62

Been there, done that. I was making some bee equipment a couple years ago and had a brad nail a strip of wood to my finger with the brad coming through my fingernail. That was a fun one to pull out  Soaked it in Hydrogen Peroxide for a bit and wrapped it. Mine healed up pretty quickly. Good Luck.


----------



## Michael Bush

Been there. Done that... Not fun...


----------



## RudyT

I am relieved. I thought something had hurt your bees.


----------



## Michael Bush

My worst experience with a staple gun was while roofing with someone who wired back the trigger to make it faster. Then just pushing down the saftey (on the nose) would make it go off. His gun slid down the roof and hit my knee. I remember thinking "it's a good thing that didn't go into my knee" until I tried to pull it out...


----------



## David LaFerney

What did you say?


----------



## Tim KS

Michael Bush said:


> My worst experience with a staple gun was while roofing with someone who wired back the trigger to make it faster. Then just pushing down the saftey (on the nose) would make it go off. His gun slid down the roof and hit my knee. I remember thinking "it's a good thing that didn't go into my knee" until I tried to pull it out...


A friend of mine did something similar......taped trigger on a framing nailer and bumped his own leg as he climbed a step ladder. He shot a 16 penny right through the muscle into the bone just above the knee. He said some four letter ouches.


----------



## laketrout

ok lesson learned , never tape the trigger on a nail gun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush

>What did you say?

Actually nothing... something that was commented on later with something on the lines of "you don't swear do you?" And I said, "well, not much..." and they said "well you didn't swear then..."

>never tape the trigger on a nail gun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Correct. But it really should be obvious shouldn't it? I thought so anyway...


----------



## Charlie B

Ouch!:applause:


----------



## jdmidwest

Its funny how the nails on the 18 gauge nailers get a mind of their own sometimes. I have seen them make complete U turns when nailing frames. I always try to keep everything away for where the nailing is going on.


----------



## KQ6AR

Oh that's nothing. Put a little wood glue on it & keep working.


----------



## odfrank

KQ6AR said:


> Oh that's nothing. Put a little wood glue on it & keep working.


It's an ouwee! Be compassionate like Charlie.


----------



## Charlie B

KQ6AR said:


> Oh that's nothing. Put a little wood glue on it & keep working.


Uncle Ollie's more Titebond II than man now, twisted and evil.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Been there done that.


----------



## Harley Craig

Ha ha with your title and the possibility of gore you sucked me in much to my disappointment. I frequently visit taxidermy forums and if you want to see something that's isn't for the faint of heart you should see what we do to our fingers when we get distracted on a shaving machine


----------



## ncsidewinder

Please don't ask me to hold any wood for you while you nail ,it together...


----------



## JConnolly

Turn your nail gun 90 degrees and that won't happen. If you look at that brad you'll see that it has a chisel tip. That tip wants to follow the grain in the wood, so the nail bends through an arc that runs perpendicular to the chisel tip. When you nail near the edge of a board that can cause it to blow out the side if the chisel tip is parallel to the edge. Turning the nailer 90 degrees assures that if the nail bends it bends into wood.









A few years back I was helping my dad with some framing and had a framing nailer double fire. The second nail went through the pad just behind my thumb and came out my palm. My hand went numb so I didn't feel it. I yanked it out before the feeling came back. My dad saw it happen and I don't think he took it too well. Next morning I went to the doctor to get an x-ray just to make sure there wasn't any of the plastic retainer in there. Other than that there wasn't much that could be done except wait for it to heal and learn a lesson about hand placement.


----------



## Tim KS

I have a story like these that concerns a framing nailer and muscle & bone in the mid-thigh area, but it hurts too much to tell the story..... :no:


----------



## deerslayer8153

Yep, happened to me about 3 weeks ago too!!!


----------

